# Linux als Homebetriebsystem



## danza (11. Mai 2009)

Hey ihr Linux Experten,

ich bin Programmierer primär im Webbereich und arbeite daher sehr viel schon Serverseitig auf Linux Systemen.

Nun wollte ich als Primäres Betriebsystem für meinen Heimrechner auf Linux welchseln.

Erste große Frage welche Distribution eignet sich am besten? Würde auch recht viel Wert auf Optik legen, da geht ja mittlerweile auf Linux seiten schon deutlich mehr als auf Windows seiten, bin zur Zeit nen Windows Vista / Windows 7 gewöhnt. Also ein bischen Blinken und Glas Effekte wären nice to have.

Als Homeserver setze ich zur Zeit nen Ubuntu Server 8 ein.

Meine Entwicklungsumgebung sind im normal Fall PHP und Visual Studio 2005 <-- Dafür werde ich wohl nen virtuelles XP oder so brauchen. Spielen wird natürlich schwerer auf Linux ist aber möglich, vllt wäre auch eine Multiboot Variante die beste.

Jetzt ist die Frage ob es sinnvoll ist auf Linux zu wechseln oder lieber gleich auf einen Mac und was für Erfahrung ihr habt.

Freue mich über antworten,

mfg danza


----------



## Navy (12. Mai 2009)

Jede Distribution hat seine Vor- und Nachteile, bei den "großen" (Debian und dessen Derivate, OpenSuse, Fedora, Slackware, etc.) ist es aber meistens ziemlich einfach blinkendes Schnöckendöns einzurichten.

Compiz++ kann man recht schnell aus dem git-repository kompilieren und zum Laufen bringen. Dazu dann noch Cairo-Dock und Screenlets auf Gnome und schon hast Du einen echten Hingucker der sogar schneller läuft als ähnliches unter irgendeinem Windows.

KDE4 soll optisch auch ganz gut sein, mangels Stabilität in der 4er final habe ich es aber nicht testen wollen. 4.2 soll jedoch hinreichend gut laufen. (Leider benötigt KDE jedoch Qt was für KDE für mich im Bereich OpenSource disqualifiziert)

Für Php-Entwicklung gibt es Bluefish, welche eine echte Alternative ist. Ob es für VisualStudio eine solche gibt hängt von Deinen Anforderungen ab. Multibootfähig sind aber die Distributionen falls benötigt alle...


----------



## socke999 (12. Mai 2009)

ja KDE 4 ist echt sehr schön gemacht und kann mit Windows Effekte usw. schon gut mithalten

Ich würde Fedora Core empfehlen und dort KDE 4 als Window Manager installieren.

Kate ist auch ein komfortabler Editor.

Allerdings finde ich, dass Dreamweaver CS4 zurzeit das maß aller dinge im Bereich der Webentwicklung ist und ich meine damit nicht den WYSIWYG Editor.

QT ist unter der LGPL Lizenz veröffentlicht.

Außerdem gibt es auch die KDE Free Qt Foundation, die die Aufgabe hat, falls Trolltech (QT Besitzer, aufgekauft von Nokia) länger als zwölf Monate keine Aktualisierungen (Updates) unter einer Open-Source-Lizenz liefern sollte, ist die „KDE Free Qt Foundation“ berechtigt, die letzte freie Qt-Version unter der BSD-Lizenz freizugeben.

Naja Navy, es ist halt geschmacksache, besser gesagt, jedem dem eigenem Idealismus ...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Mai 2009)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> Schnöckendöns


Schicke Wortkreation.



Navy hat gesagt.:


> KDE4 soll optisch auch ganz gut sein, mangels Stabilität in der 4er final habe ich es aber nicht testen wollen. 4.2 soll jedoch hinreichend gut laufen. (Leider benötigt KDE jedoch Qt was für KDE für mich im Bereich OpenSource disqualifiziert)


KDE4 sieht wirklich klasse aus. Ja, KDE 4.0 war noch etwas unfertig, aber es ist ja auch nicht so dass es keiner gewusst haette, das KDE-Team hat von Anfang an gesagt dass KDE 4.0 nicht fuer den normalen User gedacht ist.
Dennoch fand ich auch KDE 4.0 nicht so schlecht. Ab KDE 4.1 ging's dann bergauf, und jetzt mit KDE 4.2 ist eigentlich alles okay. Es wird noch hier und da gearbeitet, z.B. wartet die Welt ja immer noch auf KOffice und KDevelop fuer KDE 4, aber die kommen auch noch.

Und seit QT unter der LGPL lizensiert ist gibt es, meiner Meinung nach, auch keine lizenzbedingten Gewissensbisse.



Navy hat gesagt.:


> Für Php-Entwicklung gibt es Bluefish, welche eine echte Alternative ist.


Bluefish ist wirklich schick. Ich bin aber mittlerweile, nach einigen Jahren mit Bluefish, auf Eclipse mit PDT umgestiegen, weil ich dort integriertes Debugging und Subversion hab.



Navy hat gesagt.:


> Ob es für VisualStudio eine solche gibt hängt von Deinen Anforderungen ab.


Je nach Programmiersprache gibt es da sicher was. KDevelop, MonoDevelop, ... Muss man halt mal austesten.



socke999 hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde Fedora Core empfehlen und dort KDE 4 als Window Manager installieren.


Nur so nebenbei: Das "Core" ist in Version 7 weggefallen, jetzt heisst's nur noch Fedora.



socke999 hat gesagt.:


> Allerdings finde ich, dass Dreamweaver CS4 zurzeit das maß aller dinge im Bereich der Webentwicklung ist und ich meine damit nicht den WYSIWYG Editor.


Also wenn Du damit nicht den WYSIWYG-Editor meinst, dann wuerde mich interessieren was Dreamweaver so von anderen Loesungen abhebt.
Wie oben erwaehnt nutze ich mittlerweile Eclipse und finde dass es so einiges mehr an Komfort bietet im Vergleich zu Bluefish, welcher aber fuer PHP auch wirklich gut ist.


----------



## danza (12. Mai 2009)

danke schonmal für die Antworten,

habe auch mal eclipse auf Windowsebene ausprobiert, fand das allerdings damals zu umfangreich, im normal Fall nutze ich entweder Notepad++ oder Vim.

Dreamweaver finde ich nicht mal Ansatzweiße gut, wobei die letzte Version die ich gesehen hatte, war die CS 1.

Theoretisch dürfte es doch kein Problem geben, wenn ich mir zwei leere Partition unter Windows frei schaufel und dort dann Linux drauf intalliere paralell. 

Würde dann wohl nen Fedora installieren, ich glaube es ist eh das beste wenn man sich mal alle großen Distributionen mal ansieht (Open Suse, RedHat und Ubuntu kenn ich bereits im Desktopbereich).


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Mai 2009)

Wenn Du Fedora installieren willst wuerde ich vorschlagen noch ca. 2 Wochen zu warten, dann kommt Fedora 11.


----------



## danza (12. Mai 2009)

@Dennis

Welches OS setzt du denn im Moment ein?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Mai 2009)

Auf dem Notebook (IBM ThinkPad R60e) laeuft Fedora (32-Bit) seit Version 7, mein PC hat Fedora (64-Bit) seit Version 8 und das Netbook meiner Frau (Acer AspireOne) hat eben seit gut einer Woche nun Fedora 10 (32-Bit) drauf.

Du siehst wahrscheinlich dass ich von Fedora recht angetan bin.


----------



## danza (12. Mai 2009)

Ja da habe ich wohl die richtige Wahl getroffen 

Konnte es natürlich nicht abwarten und habe gleich nach der Arbeit die 10ner Fedora drauf gezogen 64 Bit natürlich, bin jetzt gerade am einrichten, bis auf anfängliche Start Schwierigkeiten läuft es auch schon recht gut.

Überraschend war das ich nicht mal Soundtreiber für die 5.1 Anlage installieren musste, funktioniert alles besten, werde die Tage mich jetzt nach und nach einleben ^^


----------

